# BBQ: Part 2...back with a vengance!!!!!



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Edit: May 11th is the official date so far. Pray to the gods that it's warm!


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

May 12 is Mother Day, so I don't know whether this day is good or not?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Bump, keep the votes coming!!
It looks like sunday would be a better day for alot of people out there.
We could also move the BBQ to the weekend of the 25-26 if anyone is interested. I just don't want to have the event on the long weekend since we'll all be doing something


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

I think it is too far ahead. A month before is pretty good for planning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

It's never to far to plan for a BBQ. And last time I planned 1 month early ALOT of people said "you should have told me a month ago!!"


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Only excuses, my friend!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Well so far it seems that we've had 14 people vote so that's good! This just means I'll have to cook more


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

16  
Like last year, I and my wife will be there.


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

And we have the 2nd Saltwater BBQ group for those who will attend.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm going to say May 11th is better for everyone so far since Mother's day is on the sunday. If anyone has any other ideas of a day give me a shout but it's either the saturday or two weeks from that day which would be May 25th (not the long weekend)

Either way it will be fun times and we'll have a few contests going again.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

If anybody is interested, I'd be willing to do a DIY "aragocrete" live rock workshop. 

Do your kids have a sandbox, Dave?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Not yet but I have a feeling they're going to get one before the BBQ


----------



## Dax (Sep 29, 2010)

50seven said:


> If anybody is interested, I'd be willing to do a DIY "aragocrete" live rock workshop.
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Put me down as interested.

This means I plan on being at the bbq but since I don't usually know what's happening THIS weekend, I'll have to confirm closer to the date.


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

$50 gift certificate i will donate towards the function,


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm in for the aragocrete. As stated on the old thread I have some eggcrate and aragonite I can bring.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

advanced reef aquatics said:


> $50 gift certificate i will donate towards the function,


Thank you so much for the generous offer! I'll swing by and we can talk about it, but any chance you might make it for a hot dog and beer?


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

No problem, If i can attend i will for sure.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

How can you pass up a cold beer and home made sausage.


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

2 of my fauvorites, thanks and will try to make it.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

I'm glad there's interest in the Aragocrete  coming up to the day, I'll see who's all in and bringing what and do an inventory.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Well I am going to try and come just to meet everyone I can bring some moose balls lol meatballs and beer.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

So, we are making rock... I day that rock needs spots for frags, then, we do a frag swap. We all bring a coral, it is fragged evenly, and we all get lots of frags! 

Ps, windows phone thinks frag should be drag.... 

Sent from my {HTC X8} using Board Express


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

The windows phones just type whatever is typed the most. So now we really know what you do on the weekends!!

Sounds good. I think Jay should hold the Frag get together, since he offered to do the bbq.
Just gives us another reason to drink beer and bbq


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Absolutely a frag swap! I'll bring some for sure! 


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

95 days to go and now that football season is over I have time to start getting ready!!! I get paid bi-weekly so if you think of it my way, I have 8 paychecks until the party.

Made a brisket on the weekend for the superbowl and I'm thinking I might make one for the bbq

http://www.timeanddate.com/countdown/generic?iso=20130511T13&p0=250&msg=bbq


----------

